# Best Training Course Online?



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a training course for my 4.5 month old GSD pup (and a future GR pup).

I tried to sign up for Recallers (Susan Garrett) but for whatever reason, that course is CLOSED.

What would be the "best of the best" courses out there that I can access online?

I'm considering "The Basics of the Michael Ellis System of Dog Training DVD Set" as well as RCT Training Games + Intro to RCT with Suzanne Clothier.

I should mention that I have trained my puppy already using food/verbal marking to SIT, DOWN, STAY, COME, ROLL OVER, SHAKE HANDS, NO BITING, NO CHASING, NO PULLING (on leash), CALM, QUIET, DROP IT, LEAVE IT, walking loosh leash, sitting before exiting doors, pooing/peeing on command, and of course, coming to me and whining/barking when she needs to go potty. I can't say she's "perfect" at obedience (esp. in high distraction environments), but she's quite clever and obedient in low distraction environments.

My goal is to have her perfect these command behaviors in high distraction environments as well as learn other commands that makes her a good canine. In my mind, that means NO CHASING / NO BITING cats or kids or other dogs EVER when commanded, DOWN STAY always when I am eating, COME always, STAY always, etc. I'm not looking to do fancy agility.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Susan Garrett has to close her sessions when they start because she wants us all to be progressing at the same time with the same lessons (and there are hundreds of us in the current REcallers 5 session).

The very best thing is to have the immediate help and feedback of an instructor looking at you. Susan allows us to send videos and shows tons of them so she can help with that a bit. But, truthfully, if you have NEVER trained with her or with a human and positive training I think just doing an online course would be a bit overwhelming. 

I take real classes with real trainers in my area (if you put your GENERAL location in under your User CP you may get specific help for classes/clubs/instructors cause it shows up under your avatar like my Poconos to the left of this post). 

Then I SUPPLEMENT with training DVD's and youtube and online stuff (this is my first time with an online course with this Recallers 5 class).

I WOULD suggest the Crate Games from Susan. We are going thru a ton of it in the REcallers session so you wouldn't be missing that part. It's NOT about 'crate training' it's about really teaching a ton of other things and the crate is just a way to manage it all.

CRATE GAMES - FOR SELF CONTROL AND MOTIVATION DVD - Dog and Puppy Training DVDs - Dogwise.com

I'm not sure what a GR pup is?


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Are you asking for an online course or a DVD set? Very different things.

If the former, Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Home

Next term starts August 1, course sign-up is July 22 (if you're looking to get a participating spot rather than just auditing, then plan to sign up immediately when course registration opens). Grisha Stewart is teaching a puppy class and Deb Jones is doing a Focus class, both of which might be suitable for what you've described.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

what are these, like jack lalanne VHSs? you can get any training tip for free on youtube. physical group classes are the best 'cause it's better to train with distractions while outside their comfort zone. if you want VHSs, just go with youtube.


----------

